# National insurance number with EEA faimly permit



## Sammalhi (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi everyone

I got my eea faimly permit few days ago. Am moving to uk within few weeks. I came to know that to work in uk i need to get national insurance number(NIN) . Is it possible to apply for NIN on eea faimly permit or it is only for eea nationals? If yes what is procedure of getting one? Thanks alot everyone in advance for help !!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

https://www.gov.uk/apply-national-insurance-number


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You will almost certainly need residence card valid 5 years, or at least certificate of application stating you can work.


----------



## Sammalhi (Aug 14, 2014)

As i can apply for residence card only if my eea national partner have worked more than three months. They need last three months pay slips to insure that . We are both moving together next week. So my partner is starting job in middle of september. Does It means i dont have right to work untill i dont apply for residence card?? Means i can not ask for NIN upon my arrival??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can ask but you won't get it till you have documentary evidence of your right to work. EEA family permit, though it does allow you to work, is only valid 6 months and DWP will want more evidence. You can apply for residence card as soon as your partner starts work, with signed contract or one payslip. No need to wait 3 months. Some employers will take you on without NI number, provided you pass them the number as soon as it's issued.


----------



## Sammalhi (Aug 14, 2014)

Ok joppa thanks a lot !! Hope everything will work out !


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Hiya.

I came to England June26 with EEA Family permit and just after 3 days I got a job as a company supervisor and I applied for national insurance number and in 2 weeks I received a letter from HMRC confirming my national insurance number. They just asked me to fill up the form and send passport and EEA family permit copy. It was very quick. No interview and problem at all. I also managed to open bank account, apply provisional driving license and registered to NHS. 

I think as long as you know your rights and if you understand your EEAFP then everything will be easy though cases are different, one of my friend got denied with national insurance number adn got turned down by a company in Swindon because she can't prove her rights.


----------



## Sammalhi (Aug 14, 2014)

How you proved your right to work to job center?? Have you did something specific to show dem you have right to work on eea faimly permit?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It varies among offices and whom you speak to, but generally it's rare to be issued NI number purely on the strength of EEA family permit. The above example is an exception than a rule. You can try, but the better option is to apply for residence card as soon as your partner starts work and hopefully in a few weeks you get a certificate of application stating you are allowed to work.


----------



## Sammalhi (Aug 14, 2014)

Do my eea national patner have to get national insurance number before i apply for permanent residence?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, if your partner wants to work, they have to get NI number in any case. While the two aren't related, in practice that would be the case. You don't apply for permanent residence but for residence card, valid 5 years.


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

Sammalhi said:


> How you proved your right to work to job center?? Have you did something specific to show dem you have right to work on eea faimly permit?


Well first, i did call the hmrc hotline and asked if its possible to apply for national insurance number, 1st person said yes, 2nd said no, 3rd time said yes and all of them asked me what papers i have and I did explained that i have the right to work etc. to be honest, I think it was easier for me because when I applied for NIN I already have a job and I put the company details on the form. 

I tried and it works because I want to apply first for everything that are useful for me before I sent my passport and apply for residency. 

Just give it a try, no one knows what will happen.


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

mrs.mdeben said:


> Well first, i did call the hmrc hotline and asked if its possible to apply for national insurance number, 1st person said yes, 2nd said no, 3rd time said yes and all of them asked me what papers i have and I did explained that i have the right to work etc. to be honest, I think it was easier for me because when I applied for NIN I already have a job and I put the company details on the form.
> 
> I tried and it works because I want to apply first for everything that are useful for me before I sent my passport and apply for residency.
> 
> Just give it a try, no one knows what will happen.


Mrs.mdeben when you open a bank account what documents did you provide? And what bank did you open your account? Is it barclays?


----------



## mrs.mdeben (May 11, 2014)

kalkal said:


> Mrs.mdeben when you open a bank account what documents did you provide? And what bank did you open your account? Is it barclays?


Just after a week since I came to UK, my passport, my NIN confirmation letter and NHS card. I have in Barclays and HSBC too.


----------



## j_comme_julie (Jun 17, 2015)

Please advise.....Is it obligatory to write a National insurance number of my partnet in the application for EEA family permit? Can i write 'being issued' as the request has been done but it will be issued only in 6 weeks..


----------

